# MS Word 2007: Track changes options



## KIS (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not an advanced MS Word user and I was wondering if it is possible to customize the tracking options in the MS Word so that when you delete a word in a text, it is crossed with a custom colour line (the same colour used for insertions) BUT the crossed word remains black (or whatever colour the original text is).
I've been trying changing the settings but it seems you can only change the colour for "strikethrough" as a group (word plus the crossing line but not separately)
Any insight would be appreciated ray:


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

You'll need to click the arrow (triangle) associated wit the commands untim the Track Changes Options window opens. Otherwise you'll just turn Track Changes on without accessing the options.

Review > Tracking > Track Changes > Change Tracking Options

Have fun!


----------



## KIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Just thought maybe some people have a look at my post again and somebody might know if it is actually possible to do what I have asked.


----------

